

Ask HN: Good examples of screenshot style product tours - chrissyb

I&#x27;m diligently working away on the sales page for my SaaS startup. Just reading thought the comments for ding.io the first comment was this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7246312<p>Its a good idea and something id like to do for sure. I&#x27;d like to see some exemplary examples of successfully showing off your product using screenshots.<p>Who can suggest some?
======
brianwillis
The best example I can think of is this ad for the original iPhone back in
2007:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=37f...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=37fMdoU8kyY#t=60)

I don't think I've ever seen a phone advertised by just showing someone using
it. I know video wasn't what you came here looking for, but it is worth your
consideration.

As far as screen shots go,
[http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com/](http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com/) is really
nicely done, as is
[http://www.getjustlanded.com/](http://www.getjustlanded.com/) (more of an
animation than a screen shot, but you get the idea).

~~~
chrissyb
Yeah i agree about the video, its so simple - but really informative.

I like the Kaleidoscope example as it breaks the mold on the typical screen
shots showing with a MacBook wrapper type image.

